# Chameleon skeleton help



## Kittie_hedgewytch (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone know where i can find a labelled picture of chameleon skeleton? Ive been trawling the net for ages with no luck 

(its for a college assignment, in case you were wondering )

Cheers
Kat


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I spent ages finding these!! Its probably not exactly what your looking for - I assume you mean't you wanted the bones labelled? But its a start!

http://asm.wku.edu/faculty/Huskey/Veiled chameleon skeleton rostral2.jpg

Anatomy

Veiled Chameleon Printout- EnchantedLearning.com

corgans_calyptratus_female.jpg (image)

Anatomy

Good luck with your assignment!

Anna.


----------

